# DIY wild edge steps



## nilton325 (Jul 19, 2017)

Has anybody ever successfully made some wild edge style tree steps with success? (Or even just found some that don’t cost an arm and a leg) I just started saddle hunting this year and wanted to try them before I spent some real cash on a set.


----------



## Rat (Jun 19, 2004)

Sportsman's Guide used to have a low cost option/replica. Not sure if they still do though; they're kinda hit and miss on some of that stuff.


----------



## Schlaudj (Jul 21, 2016)

I made some and they turned out good. I think I made 14 of them for around $40 bucks


----------



## hooch48 (Dec 29, 2014)

any tips or suggestions for someone trying to make their own?


----------



## Schlaudj (Jul 21, 2016)

I made a jig to bend the tube. I had a lot of time into making that but once I made the bender and jig it was nothing to put together. I can get some pictures of the bender and the jig.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I would like to see your bending jig please...…….


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

ALSO, where did you buy the rope????


----------



## hooch48 (Dec 29, 2014)

RatherBArchery said:


> I would like to see your bending jig please...…….


Seconded! These look awesome!


----------



## Schlaudj (Jul 21, 2016)

Thanks I’m happy how they turned out too. Here some pics. I had to make the bender to put a Kris in the tube so it wouldn’t kink the tube. Made some stops to bump the tube up so it’s the same bend every time. And a stop so I know when to stop bending. I hope this help ya out. Let know if ya have questions


----------



## Schlaudj (Jul 21, 2016)

I got the ropes right from wild edge. They are replacement rope from them. I think 12 for $25 and comes with the splicing tool


----------



## hooch48 (Dec 29, 2014)

Schlaudj said:


> Thanks I’m happy how they turned out too. Here some pics. I had to make the bender to put a Kris in the tube so it wouldn’t kink the tube. Made some stops to bump the tube up so it’s the same bend every time. And a stop so I know when to stop bending. I hope this help ya out. Let know if ya have questions


okay last question (maybe...), what size material did you use for all of this? I haven't seen these steps up here in a while or else I'd go and measure it up myself.


----------



## Schlaudj (Jul 21, 2016)

I used 1/2” square tube I believe it’s 16 side wall. And for the step I used 3/16” smooth cold rolled steel. I can get ya some better measurements on the over all length of the tube. I want to said 14” for the tube is ringing a bell but I can’t remember right off hand.


----------



## canopyghost (Jul 10, 2012)

Thinking about building a oversized one for a saddle platform


----------



## Schlaudj (Jul 21, 2016)

I want to say I think a guy made one and posted it on saddlehunter.com


----------



## Msl11ring (Jul 8, 2017)

Why not buy a few sticks and use aiders


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Was wondering if this https://www.treestuff.com/notch-dryad-dynamic-cabling/ looks like the same rope????


----------



## Schlaudj (Jul 21, 2016)

Yeah idk all I know the rope I got from wild edge inc it worked great


----------



## ouztse1 (Oct 30, 2014)

I made some several years ago. Don’t have pictures. Got rope from a marine supply store. Super strong won’t rot or anything. Got 15 -20 steps laying around somewhere. Great project. At the time I was 300 + pounds. Put on a telephone pole and literally jumped as high and hard as I could with no issues. Easy to install too. Got design from the steppe system for years ago.


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

Been making my own for over 20 years. I bought my first set and wanted more but Mr Stepp was too hard to get a hold of so I had to come up with a way to make my own. I think That I have over 50 of them right now


----------



## wrbrd (Mar 30, 2019)

Bowbaker was the first ones back in the day that I can remember showing folks how to diy these. Someone else was using rebar.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theo54 (Mar 23, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## cpollard (Jan 30, 2020)

That is slick!


----------



## duckdog28 (Aug 18, 2011)

Great post, thanks for the idea.


----------



## morenor12 (Jan 8, 2021)

Wish I saw this before I bought the Wild edge.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Schlaudj said:


> I made some and they turned out good. I think I made 14 of them for around $40 bucks


Wow! you did a great job and have the tools and knowledge to do it. $40 for materials sounds cheap. For those who don't have the tools etc., when you figure out the cost of the bender, welder and time etc. the wild edge steps really aren't that expensive.


----------



## Western VA Hunter (Apr 9, 2021)

Those look awesome!


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

thirdhandman said:


> Wow! you did a great job and have the tools and knowledge to do it. $40 for materials sounds cheap. For those who don't have the tools etc., when you figure out the cost of the bender, welder and time etc. the wild edge steps really aren't that expensive.


you can use a harbor freight compact bender to make these steps. the bender isn't that expensive. it works best if you make a die with a groove in it to support the sides when you bend the tube.


----------



## Western VA Hunter (Apr 9, 2021)

BowBaker1640 said:


> you can use a harbor freight compact bender to make these steps. the bender isn't that expensive. it works best if you make a die with a groove in it to support the sides when you bend the tube.


Do you have any pics of the bender and die?


----------



## Happenstance (Dec 5, 2020)

I will say a great alternative is to make mini triangle climbing stick,
Sean’s outdoor adventures
on the tube 
just search
Sean’s ultimate climbing method 
I love the wild edge but these will be more DIY friendly and there just as small


----------

